# Alter Eisenkiefer welcher Angelskill



## Milkoh (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde, 

braucht man eigentlich einen bestimmten Angelskill um die seltenen Fische aus Ogrimmar oder Eisenschmiede an den Haken zu bekommen ? 

Oder geht das theoretisch mit Skill 1 aufwärts? 

Milkoh


----------



## Ollimua (30. Dezember 2008)

geht ab 1


----------



## Ohulor (31. Dezember 2008)

Das Lustige dabei ist nur, dass wenn Du Pech hast, dieser alte Eisenkiefer ewig nicht droppt. Ich hab mit meinem Pala damals extra angefangen zu angeln. Habe inzwischen rund 1000 Fische in IF geangelt, Eisenkiefer war aber leider nie dabei.


----------



## Thromkal (1. Januar 2009)

Hab für den Eisenkiefer knapp 1200 versuche gebraucht und dabei den Angelskill von 1 auf 312 gebracht^^


----------



## Ollimua (2. Januar 2009)

Den Eisenkiefer hatte ich nach 30 Fischen. Aber für den alten Fuchs hab ich über 2k Fische gefangen.


----------



## casch79 (6. Januar 2009)

Geht auf jeden Fall ab 1.

Ich habe den Eisenkiefer beim ersten Versuch bekommen. Und wurde von meiner Gilde ne Stunde lang gehasst ;-)


----------



## Kelvarmellon (6. Januar 2009)

Ich kann nur den Tip geben, das man entweder die Angel Q aus Schatt nimmt, mit dem Fisch in SW oder  OG , denn lustigerweise habe ich den auch in IF angeln können.
Als zweites sollte man warten, bis man die Q Reihe in der Drachenöde bekommt, wo man nach OG muss da kann man als Ally solo angeln, für die Hordis wird das dann SW sein.
Als wichtige Anmerkung dazu: Nicht den AngelQ Fisch rausnehmen bevor der Spezial Fisch da ist, denn sonst ist die Q sofort beendet und man beschleunigt das angeln nicht, denn ich hab nur 5 mal werfen gebraucht und ohne Q mit nem anderen Char 1000 ...

Ich hoffe das hilft

Kel


----------

